# PLV - Pluton Resources



## doogie_goes_off (24 April 2007)

Speeding ticket issued. Normal response. No thread for this stock? Good gains of late, is it all speculation?


----------



## markrmau (24 April 2007)

Look at market cap vs potential resource.

Have a listen on BRR. Assay results COULD be pretty good.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (22 June 2007)

Finally a bit of volume, big intra-day peak of 1.09. People obviously looking for small Iron Ore explorers.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (5 July 2007)

Have a look at the pictures on the latest announcement - you can see the Iron ore, it will be interesting to see price movement if iron is 45% plus in this 35m layer once drilled.


----------



## REA (17 July 2007)

This share has had steady growth now around $1.50.   Is it because it is iron ore?  Any other reason?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (23 July 2007)

The projects in Tas are certainly interesting and they have "visible copper mineralisation" already noted from drilling, but really everyone likes easily accessible Iron Ore that is high grade, just a matter of proving how much is there. Will take a bit of time for SP to appreciate past current levels but is fundamentally (geologically) an interesting stock.


----------



## EZZA (12 September 2007)

any driling results coming up soon.  will be an interesting stock to keep an eye on.   currently holding gbg at the moment, already have exposure to iron ore.  

wonder how much these guys have.


----------



## arminius (13 September 2007)

gday,
you cant beat quality eh, and irvine has masses of the best quality io in the country,and all they gotta do is pull a ship up alongside and shovel it on. from memory, others have been mining cockatoo and koonan for 50 yrs or so, so irvine is bound to have buku io.
i really believe this will be exceptional.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (14 September 2007)

A very good run on today, up 14c and on moderate volume. Pleasing given the low volumes of late. It will be interesting if there is any resistance once it approched $1 again (if today's trend continues).


----------



## EZZA (14 September 2007)

arminius said:


> gday,
> you cant beat quality eh, and irvine has masses of the best quality io in the country,and all they gotta do is pull a ship up alongside and shovel it on. from memory, others have been mining cockatoo and koonan for 50 yrs or so, so irvine is bound to have buku io.
> i really believe this will be exceptional.




dude, i heard from some guys, that they might have a bit. Can see the io in the pics. 

Didn't realise these areas have been mined for ages.  Is that what ur going 
off?, thus ur assumption the have cr*p load of it.  

Any chartist analysing this one?  MA seems to be flattening out and moving up.


----------



## arminius (15 September 2007)

yeah mate i reckon theres a bit there. not sure how much research you've done so i hope im not blabbin on.
bhp mined one of the other islands for decades. yes, decades.
the thing is, that area has the higher grade stuff, and the only reason it wasnt mined back in the day was the lack of permission from the trad owners. plv now have that blessing. 
for memory only 10 mill trading shares avail...the rest tied up.

as for quantity i have no idea, but the quality is first class imo.


----------



## EZZA (16 September 2007)

arminius coolies.

Are you on this one, think might put some in as a punt.  Haven't done much research on this.  Just brought to my attention.  

Interesting to see the price move friday, with drilling expected to be pushed forward on the tassie site.  


Do you know how much is currently factored into the price at the moment?
Any ideas when the will be drilling the wa for iron ore?  

Currently looking at sdl lot of interest here, already holding gbg, but plv wil probably be a blind punt for myself.


----------



## arminius (18 September 2007)

gday ez

couldnt tell you about price factoring. to be honest im not all that interested in the tassie stuff...its just a v handy bonus.

im quite excited about irvine. for memory the drilling starts next dry season, so i think theres still a way to go. 

this is in the bottom drawer under the daggy t shirt i never wear.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (20 September 2007)

Consolidated back over $1 on low volume. Not much resistance at the $1 mark but very few shares traded, probably all tied up by long term holders waiting for the iron ore drilling.


----------



## EZZA (24 September 2007)

arminius said:


> gday ez
> 
> couldnt tell you about price factoring. to be honest im not all that interested in the tassie stuff...its just a v handy bonus.
> 
> ...




g'day arminium,

plv been moving nicely, was watching very closely at 80c.  now well over a dollar.  not sure if i missed the boat on this one what do ya reckon?

was was looking at sdl that has just taken off like crazy, holding gbg who are pretty much going to merge with these guys.  missed sdl jump though.

looks like gbg is going to be the next big player in the io sector.

bit pis**d that gbg is going down and sdl up, got the short end of the stick hey.  look out for these guys as well i reckon, will be interesting couple of yrs.


----------



## arminius (16 October 2007)

if you think you missed the boat at a dollar ez, what are you gonna think if it goes over 2. 1.60 now and looking good. no news or fuss.


----------



## EZZA (16 October 2007)

oh well, can't catch em' all.  

disappointed though.  what else have you been checking out?Most of the stocks i was looking at have really taken off.


----------



## arminius (16 October 2007)

perseus mining, mundo minerals, royal resources, thor mining.

im long term, waiting for the big payday hopefully. 

im working on gold, steel (iron, moly), energy (u308, renewables). 

pluton aint finished 

u got any 'specials'


----------



## arminius (16 October 2007)

dont forget iron ore price negotiations soon. its only going one way....

severe shortage for years to come. 

time just flies by these days. imagine what this could be this time next year.


----------



## cuttlefish (23 October 2007)

For those watching this stock - significant announcement out today - exploration permit granted at Irvine Island.  They've now passed two major native title negotiation milestones and will be able to plan a drilling program on the island now.

For anyone thats got an interest in DSO iron ore specs its worth having a read of the Irvine Island project update ASX announcement from 5th July 2007.

There's some good photo's of the thick layer of iron ore mineralisation on the island, as well as some rather amazing comments about how large they think the ore body might be.


----------



## Tony Schoer (24 October 2007)

Hi guys,

I am the Mnagaing Director and CEO of PLV. I came across your comments on our company and decided to introduce myself.

I am happy to answer any questions about Pluton providing that I do not disclose any information that has not already been disclosed to the market.

I will also not be offering advice on whether you should buy or sell, and will not be trying to "spruik" my share price.

My purpose is only to answer your questions if I can.

Hope you who are shareholders are enjoying the share price!

Regards, Tony.


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2007)

Welcome Tony, I hope the members take advantage of your offer. In regard to the sp, yes, looks like you've had a great year! Congratulations! kennas


----------



## cuttlefish (24 October 2007)

Hi Tony,

I've got a few questions you might be able to help with:

* In the 5th July report you state there is the potential for a high grade, low impurity ore body 3km by 2km by 30m - this is a massive volume ore body in the hundreds of millions of tonnes - are you able to clarify what is meant by this statement?

* The adjacent coc katoo and koolan island iron ore deposits were mined for decades by BHP, and are now owned by Mt Gibson (MGX) and Portman (PPM). Do you have any information as to the original size of the ore bodies on those islands.

* In your ASX reports you show areas of the isthmus region and hardstaff point are of Irvine that have iron ore exposed - the island itself measures 3km by 3km according to the information in the reports.  Are you of the belief that a large portion of the whole island is covered by this iron ore body?

* Working with the landowners to achieve a native title agreement and exploration permit is a major achievement which your team should be congratulated on. What are the next hurdles that need to be crossed before a drilling program can begin?

* There has been a lot of controversy over the mining of the co ckatoo island and kooland island deposits - not just from a land owner perspective, but also an environmental perspective - if exploration drilling proves successful, what obstacles need to be crossed before a mining permit can be granted.

* Based on your understanding of the projects on the adjacent islands, are you able to give any broad indications as to timeframes for commencement of drilling, how long a drilling program to prove up sufficient economic resources to mine would take, and how long the process of achieving a mining permit and building a mining operation may take.

Thanks for any insight you can provide, I appreciate that you can't disclose anything that is market sensitive and don't expect you to, and welcome again!


----------



## Tony Schoer (24 October 2007)

Thanks Cuttlefish, yes I am the real article!

In answer to your questions:

firstly I working on Koolan Island in 1988 and 1989 when it was owned by BHP. I was the JV Rep for Cockatoo Island when I worked for Portman from 2002 - 2004, so I know the area very well.

1) The ore body is visible in the cliff face on the eastern side of Irvine Island (refer the photos in the 5th July announcement). the length of that side of the island is about 3kms. The angle of the ore body is dipping at about 20% (from what we can see). The island itself from this area dips to the west. Rough estimate means that there is POTENTIAL for an ore body this size. We will know more when we drill. Not all ore will be accessible, how much? We won't know until we drill.

2) Don't quote me on this but I think Koolan was opened in 1967 and has mined about 120mt. It was closed in 1993. Aztec has reopened it with I think about 50mt in resources. Cockatoo was opened in the eary 1940's and closed in 1985. I think they mined about the same tonnage as Koolan, perhaps a little less. Portman reopened Cockatoo in 2000 and continued mining the same ore body by building a sea wall, then being able to access deeper into the ore body.

3) Irvine does not host iron ore over it's entirety. About half way across the island the geology and rock types change. We think that if the ore body was to continue it would be too deep. In any case the west side of the island is sacred to the land owners and we will be protecting that side.

4) We are very proud of our efforts to secure the native title agreement and exploration licence. We now need approval from the traditional owners of our exploration program (which they are looking at as a community this month) then we need EPA approval. We would expect to be drilling during the dry season around April/May next year. 

5) We need the EPA to assess a mining application, this could be an 18 month process.  The Govenment will need to weigh up environmental issues with benefits (royalties, jobs, social programs) to the land owners and value to the community and State. If we didn't think we could get State approval to mine we would not bother exploring. Environment is certainly an issue in the Kimberley, however so are benefits flowing to tradition land owners. A balance is needed. One of the big issues at Cockatoo has been the construction of a sea wall. We don't believe we need seawalls. The ore body at Cockatoo (and Koolan) is vertical. At Irvine it has twisted to become almost horizontal. We can cut back from the island itself, not from the ocean side.

6) I can't answer this until our Qtr report is issued later this week. The detail is in there. It would be safe to say that we aim to be mining in 2010/2011 depending on the EPA process. Check out our Qtr report for more detail.

hope this helps.

Tony.


----------



## cuttlefish (24 October 2007)

Thanks Tony - the prompt reply and the information you've provided make me confident that you're the genuine article, and the responses are greatly appreciated.

Its nice to see a progressive approach to shareholder communication.

I'm happily invested in your company and wish you all the best with it.


----------



## arminius (24 October 2007)

gday Tony, welcome, congrats, and thank you.

im sure many investors, including myself, would like to see the traditional owners benefit greatly out of this process. what do you see as the best way to reward/compensate the relevant communities, and do you see Pluton/ Portman taking a leading role in a longer term program, bearing in mind that cash alone is not the be all and end all?

do you see a problem with acquiring staff and infrastructure given the extraordinary demand?

thanks for making yourself available. 

(steer clear of the political threads here...they're pretty full-on! lol)


----------



## Tony Schoer (24 October 2007)

Thanks Arminius,

One of the reasons we were successful with the native title negotiations is that we brought a new approach to the Mayala People. In the past many mining companies have negotiated with a win/lose mentality. ie: the mining company wins/the claimant group loses. We went in with a win/win mentality.

The Mayala People will of course get royalties, but just as important is for Pluton to provide jobs and social programs and infratructure. How much we pay and what we provide will be negotiated under a mining agreement when we know how many tonnes we have. The more tonnes, the more generous we can be.

It is very important for me personally and for our Board that the Mayala People benefit from mining at Irvine. I have spent a fair anount of time with the Mayala people and can say that they are not looking for handouts. They want funds for their childerns education, and jobs for their people. Also they want their elders to have a better quality of life. These are things that we can provide.

Tony.


----------



## Tony Schoer (24 October 2007)

Sorry forget your second question:

The mining boom has led to skill shortages. We will end up using a mining contracting firm for the mining stage I would presume. ie: Leightons BCG etc....

Infrastructure is not really a problem except it now costs more! Higher iron ores prices though are more than offsetting the higher costs.

Tony.


----------



## arminius (24 October 2007)

excellent tony, thanks. 
i have a lofty vision where in 5-10 yrs or so, hundreds of highly trained aboriginals are in demand all over the country for their mining skills, fundamentally changing the cycle of poverty, depression etc.

Best of luck with the project. absolute top quality ore, lots of it, close to an assured market. with you all the way. 

appreciate prompt reply.
Brett.


----------



## Tony Schoer (24 October 2007)

No problems, thanks Brett. Nice talking to you.

I share your vision in fact. It's time they were given the skills to be in demand.

Regards, Tony.


----------



## sharethelove (25 October 2007)

Is there any truth re talks between MGX and PLV re a merger/aqu? It would make sense re cost synergies and time lines??


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

Sorry sharethelove,

As is normal practice, PLV does not comment on rumours or market speculation.

Tony.


----------



## Kauri (25 October 2007)

Tony,
        What is the geology around the island like, I seem to remember talking to people up at Koolan/Cockatoo when I was up that way a whiles back about a rich deposit island nearby but the problem was reefs not allowing any sort of port infrastructure for shipping? Can't remember the name of the Island now, might have been Irvine??
 Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

Hi Kauri,

No it isn't Irvine. Irvine, like C ckatoo and Koolan has deep water only 20 metres or so from the island. There are reefs, but tend to be in different parts of the coast next to the island. Irvine has at least two areas near our area of interest that could take a port for Panamax vessels (apx. 75,000 tonne) just off the island.

As an example, just 10 metres off Hardstaff Point the water depth at low tide is 50 metres, at full tide it is 60 metres.

Tony.


----------



## sharethelove (25 October 2007)

Tony,
I was sought of hoping for an answer from someone other than the CEO of PLV.  Though I will take this opportunity to say awesome job to the PLV team...best ride in a while


----------



## sharethelove (25 October 2007)

Tony,

One question you may be able to answer (due to vast industry experience).  How do you see the coming IO price increase effecting the share price of the 'new producers' like mmx and mgx.

sam.


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

re: IO prices

I think we will see a big rise next year. My tip (in my opinion only) is around the 50% level. You only have to look at current spot prices that are $170US/tonne out of India. they have increased about 100% this year alone and are way ahead of contract prices FOB Australia.

As for MMX and MGX they will of course benefit. There will be a fair bit already built in for rises next year, but I think the market may surprise on the upside.

i have been in this game a long, long time and while iron ore prices are high you can see that steel companies are still making good money. Chinese steel companies have already increased prices in anticipation of higher iron ore prices next year. they can take a very large price rise and pass it on.

it's a good time for the iron ore miners and explorers.


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

BTW Sam,

I am a big fan of Mt. Gibson. I know Luke Tonkin pretty well as I worked with him as a peer a few years ago. He is a good operator and the company has done very well. Any iron ore price rise goes straight to the bottom line for MGX.

note: I do not own any MGX shares.

Tony.


----------



## arminius (25 October 2007)

gday tony,

i read somewhere that when some chinese were unloading an io shipment they found bricks and stuff thrown in as filler. if this is true, besides being v dodgy, is it an indication that the indians are hoarding the good stuff because they dont have much. if so, do you rate the indian market as important as the chinese in the near future, (notwithstanding the gujurat holding).

also, being so much closer geographically, (ie cheaper transport costs), if you prove up buku io, which it looks like it could be about the best quality in Oz, if not the world, do you envisage a rock solid market at sky high prices for decades to come?

correct me if im wrong, it may not be the biggest, but would you say plv could well be about the best quality io company going around. (now, now, dont be shy)

thanks again.

ps. are the eagles gonna miss B cousins, or is it g riddance?....

thanks again. 
brett


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

Hi Brett,

i have to be a little careful answering your questions as I have a no "spruik" rule.

I had not heard about the bricks and stuff being thrown in as filler. It waould surprise me if it was true. The seller would not get customers again.

In my opinion India is going to be very important to keep the boom going, but I think they are at least 5 years behind the chinese. The amount of red tape in India is awful, it slows development. However they are developing a strong middle class that wants the usual things like toasters, cars, homes, etc.... all needing steel. I think China will grow for the same reasons for decades.

Without being biased, the iron ore found on Koolan, Cockatoo, and (still to be confirmed by drilling) Irvine is the highest quality in the world. Look at Cockatoo, consistant 68% grades with very, very low impurities. The reason for this is because the three islands share the same ore body. This ore body used to be a giant river system. Iron was washed down the river from a source that noone has ever found. the iron, being heaviest, sank to the bottom and much of the imputities like phos, manganese, silica, alumina were washed away. the river bed folded and twisted over millions of years to create the one ore body found on these islands today. Very high in iron, very low in impurities.

As to whether PLV is the best quality IO company going around today? My Board would shoot me if I didn't agree. We are up 850% in our first 10 months. We have a blue blood institutional following. I met with the MD of JP Morgan (UK) last week and he said that we were his best performing stock. They own shares in thousands of companies. we are pleased of our acheivments to date, but the past is the past. The guys who bought stock today want me to douuble their money ASAP. That is the challenge, but we are up for it.

As for missing Cousins... mate you are asking the wrong guy... I'm a Tigers member.... if he plays again we have 1st bite of the cherry.... do we want him though, probably not.... do we need him? You bet we do!

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## roland (25 October 2007)

Hi Guys,

Having Tony on board to fill us in on company activities and answering questions is a great thing (thank you Tony), but I am wondering if the added activity and possibly slanted view may sway some of our less experienced investors to make investment decisions resulting from biased input?

Also, we are all very free to "slag" off a company if we feel it is deserved, and this input is often helpful in evaluating an investment decision. I am a little worried that having Tony around will dampen our enthusiasm with expressing our disappointment in our usual way.

I would urge ASF members to take responses from Tony with great respect and appreciation for his time, but to be mindful of the obvious passion a company CEO would have for their own endeavours.

Tony from Pluton is a very welcome and valued guest, but please keep this forum as objective as it normally is.


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

Roland, you make a very good point. If my appearances cause you concern or the right to "free speech" I am happy to remove myself. The last thing I want to do is hinder what you guys want to talk about.

As for being biased I probably am, but only to a point. I have already stated that I will not "spruik" my shares. I also own shares in about 20 comapnies and regularily slag off about them. Please feel free to do it!!

Anyway, I will only answer questions directed to myself. Otherwise say what you want.

Again, happy not to post if anyone feels I have intruded.

Regards, Tony.


----------



## roland (25 October 2007)

Tony Schoer said:


> Roland, you make a very good point. If my appearances cause you concern or the right to "free speech" I am happy to remove myself. The last thing I want to do is hinder what you guys want to talk about.
> 
> As for being biased I probably am, but only to a point. I have already stated that I will not "spruik" my shares. I also own shares in about 20 comapnies and regularily slag off about them. Please feel free to do it!!
> 
> ...




Nope, you are most welcome - often it is so hard to get information. When you invest in a company, you want as much as you can. Personally when I invest, I feel like I am an employee and want to be part of the whole deal.

Your presence here is very progressive, and most welcome - please speak up if you have something to say.

The point of my message was obvious. ie. I notice a question earlier that was aimed at the forum that you answered, stifling any other response - hence I just wanted to express my thoughts on the format of this part of the forum with you on board.

ASF forum members, please take note that Tony is now full aware that we will slag off as much as we feel necessary 

Thanks for your responses Tony, hope you business efforts are successful.


----------



## Tony Schoer (25 October 2007)

ok thanks, point taken. The one about the rumours.

Best if I answer questions directed to me only.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## cuttlefish (25 October 2007)

Roland - can see your point but think the pro's outweigh the cons - but its an interesting one to ponder.

On a merger with MGX - I can't see how it would make sense for PLV to enter into any kind of merger or deal with MGX - the company potentially has a resource thats better than MGX's entire current resource base put together.  (MGX has 100 milion tonnes of iron ore resources based on this years annual report. ) 

PLV has indicated they potentially have more iron ore than this on Irvine island. This is a long way to being proven of course but if you've seen the photos and trust the management, and based on the resources that were on Co ckatoo and Koolan islands prior to commencement of mining by BHP it doesn't seem unrealistic. The drilling program next year if succesful will go a long way to providing a clear indication of the potential. 

At a current diluted market cap of under $200 million for PLV vs MGX market cap of $2 billion, PLV would be a steal at current prices if they have the resource they think they do. MGX got a fantastic deal buying Aztec (who had the koolan island project) for around $300m two years ago (hostile takeover). Hopefully PLV management, and more so PLV shareholders, wouldn't repeat this mistake.

PLV management looks like it has the quality and collective experience to bring this project to fruition, and they are also in JV with Portman who mine Co ckatoo island and so know the issues of mining, environmental, logistical etc. in the area.

If MGX went after PLV at this stage I'd find it difficult to imagine it would be a friendly affair and I doubt there's the liquidity in PLV for them to get it anywhere near current value.

The fact that the Irvine ore body appears to be almost flat lying vs the vertical ore bodies at co ckatoo/koolan is a significant factor in the potential accessible resource size.

Unfortunately will have to wait at least 6 months by the looks of it before having any solid confirmation of the quality and size of the ore body.


----------



## Sean K (25 October 2007)

roland said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Having Tony on board to fill us in on company activities and answering questions is a great thing (thank you Tony), but I am wondering if the added activity and possibly slanted view may sway some of our less experienced investors to make investment decisions resulting from biased input?
> 
> ...



If there is something negative to be said, it still needs to be constructed in an objective and reasonable manner according to ASF posting guidelines. Positive points also require sufficient analysis and justification. Posts framed in the above manner provide the basis for reasonable and objective discussion. Cheers, kennas


----------



## Tony Schoer (28 October 2007)

Hi Guys,

There should be a large article in tomorrows The Australian business section (Monday 29th October). this should answer a few of your questions, provided that I am quoted properly!

Regards, Tony.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 January 2008)

Anyone out there still following these guys?

Considering the fact the are Iron Ore and are at a reasonably advanced stage i'm interested to see who holds/held.

Personally I looked at them when they were about 80c but never got on boards


----------



## arminius (13 January 2008)

top quality all round.
drilling for gold/copper in tassie as i type. im quite comfortable having my money in t.s's hands.


----------



## Tony Schoer (27 January 2008)

Hi prawn,

I received your message thank you.

I am still more than happy to answer any questions anyone has about PLV, providing I am able to. 


Regards, Tony



Tony Schoer
Managing Director and CEO
Pluton Resources Limited


----------



## prawn_86 (27 January 2008)

Tony,

I would be interested to gain an inside/managerial perspective/opinion on market sentiment.

A lot of the fundamental investors here on ASF, myself included, have been baffled by the apparent lack of most stocks sticking to any form of fundamentals, wether it be ridiculous rises from very little or no news, or huge falls which do not seem warranted.

For instance, your stock falling in the market turmoil from around $2.50 to under $1.50 (although it has bounced up again now).

As someone whose job ultimately depends on SP appreciation do you have any opions on this, or any strategies to try and reverse market sentiment?


A little of topic i know but i think that you can offer an insight to a lot of our members that isnt normally provided


----------



## Tony Schoer (30 January 2008)

Hi prawn,

I agree that fundumentals seem to be out the window at the moment. I think this is probably somewhat to do with the recent turmoil in world markets.

For example PLV is a tightly held stock which is good in some ways, but bad in others. When the market fell last August PLV went from $1.50 to a trade at 65 cents almost overnight. I found out later that there were 2 shareholders who received margin calls on other stocks and sold their PLV (as they were well in the money) to cover these calls.

Problem was that the buyers were sitting on the sidelines because the market was falling! History now shows that we went back above the $1.50 after only a couple of weeks.

Without knowing for sure, I think that this was probably also what happened to PLV recently.

Nothing had changed in PLV's fundumentals however the stock fell from mid $2.00's to $1.40.

I think a lot of it is also panic. It has been a long time since we have seen falling world markets.... a lot of young traders out there have only ever seen a bull market. They are used to borrowing money and buying shares and seeing their shares go up.

As to what I can do about it? Nothing in reality. I cannot help people who panic, or have margin calls to make. All I can do is keep adding to the value of the company by working on our projects and making them more valuable.

Eventually people always return top fundumentals.

Hope this helps, sorry for the slow response.

Regards, Tony.


----------



## prawn_86 (3 February 2008)

Thanks Tony,

Very informative.

Another question if i may, also slightly off topic:

Do you feel that as a MD/CEO of an exploration company, you can take a longer term view, than say a producer.

The reason i ask is that you said that you must focus on adding value, which with an explorer can be a fairly lengthy timeframe. Whereas other larger producers seem to be fairly 'short termist' with regards to focusing on quaterlies and profit growth etc.

Do you feel you get more shareholder leniancy?

Apologies if the questions are too personal, but i am one of those 







> "young traders out there [who] have only ever seen a bull market"


----------



## Tony Schoer (10 February 2008)

Hi prawn,

I think the market does show a little leniancy towards exploration companies and tends to allow a little more time for results.

Having said that most shareholders of exploration companies do want to see results ASAP... this is pretty natural as they have their money tied up in the stock.

Investing in exploration companies carries a different risk weighting than investing in a producer. As an MD I have to balance expectations of shareholders... exploration targets take time to develop, shareholders need to be patient, however I recognise that shareholders need to be informed so that they can make buy/hold/sell decisions. 

Your point  "The reason i ask is that you said that you must focus on adding value, which with an explorer can be a fairly lengthy timeframe." is true, however explorers add value at each stage of exploration. The value is created by increasing the value of the target by more than the cost of adding that value. For a shareholder this should mean a higher share price as value is created.... it doesn't mean he/she must wait until the target comes into production.


Hope this helps,


Regards, Tony.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 February 2008)

Thanks again Tony,

I am definetly watching with interest.

Another question if I may:

The question comes about due to one of the degrees i am studying (marketing).

As a small cap resource explorer, do you find it hard to differentiate yourself in order to attract investor attention/support?

I mean there is a huge number of companies in similar situations to yourself, so how do you go about making your company stand out? This obviously becomes harder in more volatile markets. Or is it not a problem as there is enough money out there to go around?

Part of the reason i ask is due to FMG. Obviously they are a bit of an exception due to their large resource size, however i feel they have been marketed extremely well, when you look at their market cap in comparison to other explorers/near term producers.

Look forward to your reply


----------



## prawn_86 (16 April 2008)

Hi Tony,

I would be interested to see if you had anything to add to this story.

http://business.smh.com.au/director-defends-timing-of-purchases/20080415-26dr.html?page=2



> A DIRECTOR who was an architect of insider-trading legislation in 1985 has regularly bought his company's shares shortly before market-sensitive announcements.
> 
> As a director of the junior iron ore and gold explorer Pluton Resources, Ray Schoer made six share purchases in the seven days before company results or a big company announcement. He also made up to 18 purchases outside the company's published share trading policy for directors


----------



## doogie_goes_off (22 April 2008)

Two announcements out today - drilling at Cethana and drilling at Dove River, pictures of drill core included.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (22 April 2008)

Does anyone know how to attach pictures from a .pdf file from the announcement? do I only need a .pdf viewer?


----------



## arminius (1 June 2008)

gday ts. (if you read this of course). any chance of a comeback here on asf? it has a lower profile. 
trust all is well anyway. best of luck in the coming months.
brett.


----------



## LJB (24 March 2009)

Has any one got any idea as to the increased interest and rise in share price for this share this week?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (23 September 2009)

Announcement Today:
IRON ORE: INFERRED RESOURCE TONNAGE INCREASES 315% TO 54Mt @
49% Fe (IRON), UPGRADABLE TO A TARGETED 37Mt @ 66% Fe CONCENTRATE.


----------



## JTLP (27 March 2010)

Anybody holding this?

From the lofty heights of 2.50 to the lows of 14 cents...it currently sits at 42.5. They own 100% of the Irvine Island Iron Ore project now and are currently drilling away to get from 54MT to >130MT. Possibly still on the road throughout Hong Kong & Singapore doing an investor roadshow/presentations.

Looks pretty interesting with Cockatoo Island and the area surrounding it once mined by BHP and said to have some of the best quality Iron Ore in the world! Plus PLV don't have any problems with rail access etc...the ore can be loaded directly onto ships via shipping loaders (saves quite a lot of money).

Half yearly says they still have a fair bit of cash on hand for working capital etc.

Tony Schoer (MD) has written previously on these boards and it would be fantastic to see him back here to give us an update on the company (in your own time Tony).

Any thoughts from others?

JTLP


----------



## lazyfish (27 March 2010)

JTLP said:


> Anybody holding this?
> 
> From the lofty heights of 2.50 to the lows of 14 cents...it currently sits at 42.5. They own 100% of the Irvine Island Iron Ore project now and are currently drilling away to get from 54MT to >130MT. Possibly still on the road throughout Hong Kong & Singapore doing an investor roadshow/presentations.
> 
> ...




It is true that Cockatoo Island produce some of the best quality iron ore (pure hematite), Portman was mining below sea level for some of that stuff. However I don't think PLV has got any of that stuff at all. They do have some DSO but from memory the grade is no where near that. The bulk of their ore require heavy processing and if I understood correcly, is still subject to further study. Lots of overburden as well. I don't hold. DYOR


----------



## pelm1 (3 April 2010)

lazyfish said:


> They do have some DSO but from memory the grade is no where near that. The bulk of their ore require heavy processing and if I understood correcly, is still subject to further study. Lots of overburden as well. I don't hold. DYOR




Lazyfish

The dso area (Isthmus) has only been lightly touched with a drill (one shallow hole, abandonded due to a cyclone) so it may be a bit early to judge.

Yes the bulk of the ore on hardstaff requires bene but that produces a high grade product (read: worth a lot more)

The overburden can be used to make a very high grade product, no matter the head grade.

The tonnage of product from the overburden may surprise.


2010 will be a defining year for PLV 

Cheers ..


----------



## Corsair (14 December 2010)

Today's volume is the highest in Pluton's history and just going from strength to strength.

The gap at 78.5c has been filled and the next resistance point is 90c.

The next announcement should relate to a small resource upgrade; however with the strength in price and volume, could it even be a native title agreement?


----------



## snorer (9 January 2011)

Came across PLV recently and took a small holding, some good drilling results of late and also a recent agreement with the traditional owners of Irvine Island. Selling price sitting back at $1.13 after recent announcements, a nice climb and hopefully more to come as drilling continues


----------



## Barndat (4 May 2011)

PLV went below it's current SPP price of 78 cents today. I cancelled my IB Election ticket for $15,000 worth yesterday, not much value there.... https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## isplicer (6 June 2011)

Any holders here? My commiserations if so. Down 45% to 43c a share.


----------



## Mrs P (7 June 2011)

isplicer said:


> Any holders here? My commiserations if so. Down 45% to 43c a share.




Any insight as to the huge drop.. another 18% today..


----------



## qldfrog (7 June 2011)

yes i hold some; hurts.. but was part of speculative portfolio...
I believe the fall is linked to a release postponing actual exploitation..so might miss the train...
wait and see


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

MC - $43m
SP - 17c
Shares - 246m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $661k

*EXECUTION OF ASSET SALE AGREEMENT – COCKATOO ISLAND*
Pluton Resources announce the execution of an Asset Sale Agreement with the current owners of Cockatoo Island, being Cockatoo Mining, Cliffs Asia Pacific Iron Ore Pty Ltd and HWE Cockatoo Pty Ltd, for the acquisition of 100% of the iron ore assets on Cockatoo Island, Western Australia. Cockatoo Island is part of a group of islands making up the Kimberley Iron Ore hub and includes Koolan Island and Irvine Island, the site of Pluton’s flagship iron ore project.
Completion of the acquisition is subject to regulatory approval and third party consents which are expected to be received before 31 August 2012.

*IRVINE ISLAND*
Mining Lease
The Company has been granted a mining lease over Irvine Island. The lease (M04/452) replaces exploration licence E04/1172. The issue of the mining lease is a significant step forward in the approvals process towards commercialisation of Irvine.
Environmental and Community
Work continued during the quarter on environmental surveys and data collection for inclusion in the Public Environmental Review (PER) document.
During the quarter Pluton commenced a Social Impact Study (SIS) on what effect mining Irvine Island will have on the Mayala People and other local indigenous groups. The study is an important input into the Ministerial approvals process.
Pluton has continued providing support for the Mayala People in various training courses, and has been successful in placing Mayala employees into local apprenticeships to gain experience for the commencement of development, construction and mining.
Exploration
The exploration program on Irvine has concluded. Skeleton staff remains on the island to assist in environmental surveys.


----------



## pavilion103 (8 December 2012)

Interesting chart from a technical view point. Still a lot of volume around the June 2011 mark just overhead. 

The gap up on 3/12 caught my attention. I'll monitor with interest.


----------



## pavilion103 (13 December 2012)

A little bit of a triangle pattern and holding above the gap on low volume


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)




----------



## Fudge79 (22 October 2014)

*Please help me understand*

I have PLV shares and recently received documentation asking if I wanted to buy more at a discounted price, which I did. Then upon reading more about it all, it turns out that these are non renouncable entitlements that I have purchased. What does all this mean? Can I sell them once the company starts trading again on the stock market? I am a complete novice clearly at all this and should have really asked these questions before buying I know. But can someone please help me understand?


----------

